# STOLEN BOATS!



## rivermanryan (Oct 30, 2003)

Thanks for the alert. Where in Durango did this happen? I always thought Durango was a safe town to leave boats on top of your rig unlocked and unattended. Guess not! I will be on the lookout.


----------



## butchdoglover (Jun 24, 2004)

It happened between 7th and 8th on 5th Ave. Sad isn't it?


----------



## kclowe (May 25, 2004)

*What a bunch of PUNKS!!! Photo???*

There's always got to be a jerk around to screw up a good time. You don't happen to have a photo of the boats do you?

Kim


----------

